# no... más que



## lau-turista

No se saldrá de casa más que para ir a trabajar.
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Nenita84

lau-turista said:
			
		

> No se saldrá de casa más que para ir a trabajar.
> Gracias por adelantado



Yo creo que sería algo así como:

"On ne sortira de la maison  que pour aller à travailler"

A ver si un forero más experto da su opinión...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, bonsoir
Está muy bien menos la preposición: "On ne sortira de la maison que pour aller travailler" (o "aller au travail".
Espero que sirva.
Hasta luego y felices fiestas.
Au revoir et bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Yul

*Yo no te tengo más que a ti
*C'est ainsi que ce termine le poème "Riquezas" de Antonio Martínez Sarríon.
http://www.geocities.com/versoados/webpoemas_dos/amartinez_sarrion.htm Quelle en serait la meilleure traduction? Merci. il va sans dire.
Yul


----------



## Yul

"se" termine....il va sans dire. Excusez! Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit, buenas noches
Je ne comprends pas si vous désirez la traduction du poème entier ou juste la fin?
Si ce n´est que la fin:
"... et moi je n´ai que toi"
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce soit la _meilleure traduction_
Si vous voulez le poème en entier dites le et on le traduira
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lupei

Yo no te tengo más que a tí= yo sólo te tengo a tí= je n'ai que toi???

Je ne parle pas beaucoup de français! Lo siento...


----------



## Yul

Merci Cintia & Martine. Merci Lupei. Vous êtes fort aimables. 
Je n'osais pas demander la traduction complète du poème, mais là,Cintia & Martine, il m'est difficile de résister à une si belle offre. D'autant plus que certains termes vinicoles pourraient me faire défaut. Mais comme on dit familièrement: "Ça ne presse pas, prenez votre temps". 
Merci beaucoup.Yul.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir
Traduction toute personnelle:

Richesses
Certains entretiennent leurs jardins aérés,
Leurs rayons (_Peut-être que ruche, plus général se comprend mieux)_, leurs potagers et leurs vignes,
Mais ils ne connaissent pas les phases du moût.
Moi je n´ai que toi.

D´autres ont leurs flottes et leurs arsenaux
Et capeyent les tempêtes à la Bourse
Tout en dormant entre des bras mercenaires.
Moi, je n´ai que toi

Les autres ont hâte et des affaires
Et tentent d´arriver tôt à un rendez-vous
Afin que cette démence continue
Moi je n´ai que toi
Au revoir


----------



## Yul

Je ne prends connaissance que ce matin de cette bienveillante traduction et je m'empresse de vous dire merci. Bonne semaine. Yul


----------



## Luis_A

¿Cómo es la conjunción "mas que" en Francés?
Ejemplo:
- "No pienses mal: no _es más_ que su amigo"
- "No me atrevería a hablar _mas que_ si estuviera seguro"
Gracias.


----------



## ed-hipo

No pienses mal: no _es más_ que su amigo"
CE n'EST QUE son ami
el segundo ejemplo nunca lo he escuchado...


----------



## Porsan

El segundo ejemplo podría ser:

*Je n'osérait parler QUE si j'étais sûr*

Aunque la frase suena incompleta...


----------



## Luis_A

Entonces, la conjunción adversativa castellana _mas que_, en francés es sólo _que..._, ¿está bien?


----------



## ed-hipo

no.... mas que :
ne.... que
aunqeu suponque que no sea siempre asi...
saludos


----------



## Luis_A

Gracias, Ed-Hipo.
Saludos


----------



## kyki

hola!
est ce que la phrase "No pueden admitirse *por lo tanto más que como* castigo impuesto y ordenado por el Mando" veut bien dire "Ces châtiments ne sont admis que lorsqu'ils sont imposés et ordonnés par le Commandement"?
muchas gracias ;-)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



> "Ces châtiments ne sont donc admis que lorsqu'ils sont imposés et ordonnés par le Commandement"?



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Sefora112

bonjour à tous
ce n'est pas une traduction mais une question de sens, ai je bien compris la phrase suivante??
Il s'agit d'un bouquin où le protagoniste se prépare pour partir en voyage.

En cualquier cosa que hacía estaba presente el viaje y, de hecho, todo lo que pensé, trabajé y preparé entonces no era más que un ensayo de lo que necesitaría para llevarlo a cabo.
Quoi que je fasse, le voyage me hantait, toutes mes pensées, mon travail, et mes préparations ne concernaient que les effets nécessaires pour rédiger // pour mener à bien un essai. (???)

est-ce que c'est ça que ça veut dire?


----------



## lpfr

Voici ma traduction:
Dans tout ce que je faisais le voyage était présent et, en fait, tout ce que j'ai alors pensé, travaillé et préparé n'était qu'un essai de ce dont j'aurais besoin pour le mener a bien.

Je crois que c'est une façon alambiquée de dire "je ne pensais qu'à ça".


----------



## Gévy

Bonjjour Sefora:

ensayo: répétition générale (comme au théâtre avant la première, je crois que c'est ce qui colle le mieux ici)

Et comme te précise lprf, il s'agit de mener à bien le voyage en question, de préparer ce qui sera nécesssaire pour le réaliser.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sefora112

merci beaucoup pour vos précieux conseils

maintenant que le sens y est (j'étais à coté de la plaque) que pensez vous de cette traduction: 

*Dans tout ce que je faisais le voyage était présent et, en fait, mes pensées, mon travail et mes préparatifs ne concernaient qu’un essai de ce dont j'aurais besoin pour le mener à bien.*

Comment pourrais-je le formuler correctement?


----------



## lpfr

Je crois que tu devrais suivre la suggestion de Gévy et remplacer "essai" par "répétition".
  Surtout, je ne crois pas que "concernaient" soit adapté. Je continue a penser que ma version (avec la correction de Gévy) est bonne.


----------



## Sefora112

je ne doute pas que ta version est bonne mais la formulkation suivante me dérrange un peu 
*(...)tout ce que j'ai alors pensé, travaillé et préparé (...)*

sinon c'est vrai que le reste est très bon ! Peut on comprendre (ici) ensayo comme "un avant goût?"


----------



## Sefora112

coucou à tous

que pensez vous de cette traduction ? 

*Dans tout ce que je faisais le voyage était présent et, en fait, mes pensées, mon travail et mes préparatifs n’étaient qu’une répétition de ce dont j'aurais besoin pour vivre au mieux cette expérience.*


----------



## josepbadalona

J'ai peur que celui qui te lira ne comprenne pas le sens de "répétition générale"  si tu n'écris que "répétition" ; je garderais l'expression telle que te la propose Gévy, avec l'adjectif ...


----------



## lpfr

josepbadalona said:


> J'ai peur que celui qui te lira ne comprenne pas le sens de "répétition générale" si tu n'écris que "répétition".


  Désolé, Paquita, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. 
Toutes les répétitions ne sont pas générales. Dans le cas d'une pièce de théâtre, chacun des artistes répète de son côté et, une fois que chacun a bien appris son rôle, ils font, ensemble, des répétitions générales. 
On répète son exposé (de thèse, de stage, etc) seul, et ce n'est pas une répétition générale. 
Dans le cas de ce fil, la répétition n'est certainement pas générale.
 Les musiciens répètent seuls leurs morceaux.


  Je suis d'accord avec la dernière proposition de Séphora112.


----------



## josepbadalona

lpfr said:


> Désolé, Paquita, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
> Toutes les répétitions ne sont pas générales. Dans le cas d'une pièce de théâtre, chacun des artistes répète de son côté et, une fois que chacun a bien appris son rôle, ils font, ensemble, des répétitions générales.
> On répète son exposé (de thèse, de stage, etc) seul, et ce n'est pas une répétition générale.
> Dans le cas de ce fil, la répétition n'est certainement pas générale.
> Les musiciens répètent seuls leurs morceaux.
> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec la dernière proposition de Séphora112.


 

Je me suis laissée influencer par les passés simples ...comme si la phrase concernait un jour particulier : passés simple qui ont d'ailleurs disparu de la dernière  proposition de  Séphora. C'est vrai que l'usage de l'imparfait implique une habitude ou une ... répétition... 

Mais pour ne pas en rester là , je propose : n'était que *la* répétition ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

También me planteé la cuestión Iprf.

Cuando el autor dice _todo _se puede interpretar "varios elementos" "_par petites touches_" como lo explicas, sin necesidad de que haya un ensayo general. En el campo del pensamiento sería difícil .
Por otra parte al dejar _ensayo _en singular nos hace pensar que se trata del ensayo general como en el teatro.

Para eludir el problema (sé que eludir no es resolver ) propongo:
- n'était *que* répétition.

Bueno, sólo mi opinión
Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*: Paquita ha sido más veloz


----------



## Sefora112

bonjour

effectivement le passé simple portait à confusion donc j'ai relevé l'ambiguité par des substantifs (preparé--> préparatifs) 
Mais comme le era *(**no era más que un ensayo de...)* est de l'imparfait alors on comprend que chaque jour avant son voyage il répétait le jour J.

voici le mix de vos proposition très enrichissantes:

*Quoi que je fasse le voyage me hantait et, en fait, mes pensées, mon travail et mes préparatifs n’étaient que répétition de ce dont j'aurais besoin pour vivre au mieux cette expérience.* 

ps: quoi que je fasse est correct même au passé?


----------



## josepbadalona

Sefora112 said:


> bonjour
> 
> ps: quoi que je fasse est correct même au passé?


 
Il ne viendrait à l'idée de personne d'écrire "quoi que je fisse" !!!

Duerme tranquila


----------



## lpfr

josepbadalona said:


> Il ne viendrait à l'idée de personne d'écrire "quoi que je fisse" !!!
> 
> Duerme tranquila


 Tu as raison et c'est dommage. Mais ceci n'empêche qu'avec "fasse",  les temps sont incorrects.


----------



## Sefora112

d'accord avec lpfr...
On abandonne quoi que je fasse alors et on reste plus littérale (à mon grand désespoir...). Je l'aimais bien moi mon "hantait"


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour, 

Pourriez-vous me confirmer la traduction de "*más que uno" *dans la phrase suivante ?

"Y animarse a pensar que los charlatánes no saben *más que uno*."
"Et /avoir le courage/se décider à/ penser que les charlatans n'en savent pas *plus que soi-même*."


----------



## rolandbascou

N´en savent pas plus que tout le monde.
N´en savent pas plus que n´importe qui.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Le français dira:*...n'en savent pas plus que vous.*


----------



## yserien

Uno soy yo (mismo) soy yo el que habla y a quien me estoy refiriendo. No veo tan descaminada la proposición de Dunes.
Pas plus que moi-même.


----------



## rolandbascou

yserien said:


> Uno soy yo (mismo) soy yo el que habla y a quien me estoy refiriendo. No veo tan descaminada la proposición de Dunes.
> Pas plus que moi-même.


 
Si fuera el que habla, diría animar*me *y no animarse. ¿ O no ?


----------



## yserien

rolandbascou said:


> Si fuera el que habla, diría animar*me *y no animarse. ¿ O no ?


En este caso no, pongamos que "uno" es impersonal. Yo puedo correctamente decir : "uno no acaba de decidirse entre Federer o Nadal"


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je voudrais revenir sur ma traduction...
*...más que uno *ici uno est un indéfini "que se aplica a la persona que habla o a una indeterminada". Le français, suivant les cas, a deux possibilités de le traduire: soit par "on", bien sûr, mais aussi par *vous *qui a également valeur d'indéfini et remplace *on* en fonction complément (aujourd'hui c'est plutôt _tu). Une sonnerie, c'est une vrille qui *vous *transperce (Duhamel) Les livres c'est comme les amis, ils s'imposent *à vous* . _L'espagnol rendra ce* vous *par "*a uno*". Par conséquent, lorsque on a à traduire "a uno" il faut toujours avoir à l'esprit cette possibilité car elle est souvent la seule possible.
Un saludo


----------



## Mariaencarna

Explicación impecable, la de Gurb, totalmente de acuerdo. Saludos


----------



## yserien

Un sonido de timbre es una barrena que "os "traspasa ; aqui Gurb diría :......que traspasa a uno, traduciendo el vous por "uno".Los libros, como los amigos,acaban imponiendose a uno, sí es correcto, pero no especifica que se dirija a una persona indeterminada. Entonces podemos decir simplemente acaban imponiendose o se os acaban imponiendo. (Tal vez estemos exagerando la importancia de "uno," a uno en realidad es poco usado y sobre todo en lenguaje coloquial.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De acuerdo por lo de _vous _pero en francés se dirá de manera natural:
- ... que vous et moi (_toi et moi_ si hay confianza)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Dunes

Merci beaucoup à vous tous. Pour les traductions possibles et aussi pour les explications concernant "uno". 

Comme il a été noté dans la discussion, pour accorder avec "animarse", le mieux me semble de garder "soi". 
Il me semble qu'il reste deux traductions possibles, qui vont bien toutes les deux : 
*"Et se décider à penser que les charlatans s'en savent pas plus que soi". (plutôt que "soi-même" en effet)*
"Et vous décider à penser que les charlatans n'en savent pas plus que vous". 

(Ou encore pour tenir compte de la dernière proposition : "Et nous décider à penser que les charlatans n'en savent pas plus que vous ou/et moi."


----------



## claude beaubois

Bonsoir,

Je cherche une expression en français équivalente à celle que je souligne dans le contexte qui suit, qui donnerait le même sens:

"...No podemos dejar de recordar que los conflictos y problemas de violencia surgen en Colombia desde la conquista y las víctimas por lo general son personas de manifiesta debilidad económica,social y cultural ante la intolerancia por la diversidad étnica, de pensamiento y aun religiosa. Como lo señalaba el autor Pedro Gómez Valderrama, _cada conflicto no es_ _más que_ *otra raya en la piel del tigre*...."

Merci d'avance de toute aide!


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Va a ser difícil, sobre todo si la expresión se refiere al hecho de que las rayas le sirven para esconderse en la selva. 
 
De momento, no se me ocurre nada.


----------



## claude beaubois

soy-yo said:


> Hola,
> 
> Va a ser difícil, sobre todo si la expresión se refiere al hecho de que las rayas le sirven para esconderse en la selva.
> 
> De momento, no se me ocurre nada.


 
No había pensado en ese aspecto, de que las rayas le sirven para esconderse en la selva. Me había quedado en la idea que se me vino a la mente viedno la expresión, que fue "ferocidad implacable del tigre". Pero es cierto, las rayas le sirven para esconderse, y eso es otra pista para buscar. Gracias pues!


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Pero me parece bien bonita la expresión y la hubiera traducido igual :

"Chaque conflit n'est qu'une rayure de plus sur la peau du tigre"


----------



## claude beaubois

soy-yo said:


> Hola,
> 
> Pero me parece bien bonita la expresión y la hubiera traducido igual :
> 
> "Chaque conflit n'est qu'une rayure de plus sur la peau du tigre"


 
Muchas gracias *soy-yo.* Es perfecto, y me ayuda mucho, no sé porque me fui complicando las cosas inutilmente, buscando una respuesta que era obvia con un mínimo de reflexion.


----------



## colombinegrant

Hola, tengo dudas en la frase siguiente (extracto de un artículo): "Esta actitud *no hace más**que* multiplicar el estrés", dice Sánchez, que imparte cursos de control del estrés." 
La comprendo así: "Cette attitude ne fait que multiplier le stress", dit Sanchez qui donne des cours de stress."
 
Il me semble qu'ici "más" annule la négation "no". 
Estoy influida por lo que entiendo del texto o mi traducción es buena? Qué os parece?


----------



## Paquita

"no ... más que" veut dire "ne ..que" ...
Ta phrase est correcte

(Je crois bien que ce texte ne fait que multiplier ton stress...   .... "multiplier" ??????)


----------



## colombinegrant

Gracias Paquito.


----------



## Lousianne

Hola a todos:

¿Cómo se diría en francés "no tengo mas que.....":

j'ai ne que
ou
je n'ai que......

¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias de antemano!!!!

Merci!!!!!


----------

